# studentenbiketreff in darmstadt



## Hugo (8. Februar 2004)

also das frühjahr kommt näher, das wintersemester neigt zu ende und bald fängts sommer semester an....eigentlich könnten sich dann die ibc-ler die in DA studiern (und auhc die andern wenn sie mögen) ma zu nem biketreff treffen...was haltet ihr davon


----------



## ArmerStudent (10. Februar 2004)

sind fr-ler anner tu ?? mit so cc-spacken will ich nix am hut ham...
und dann noch maschinenbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (11. Februar 2004)

sozialpädagoge, wie?!


----------



## marc077 (15. Februar 2004)

Hugo. Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund. Wollte heute auch genau so nen thread einstellen mit genau diesem Thema.   
Allerding hab ich bis 8.4. keine Zeit wegen den tollen Klausuren. Meld Dich mal.

Und noch ein Kommentar zu "Armer Student": mir geht´s genauso, nur andersrum. Mag diese FR-ler oder DH-ler nit, die auf ihren wie "Kinderrädern" wirkenden Bikes rumrollen. Am besten noch 24 Zoll. Das bin ich mit 8 Jahren gefahren   (nit boes nehmen   )


----------



## DeepDownB (15. Februar 2004)

huhu,
ich will auch....


----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2004)

@ marc...nich zufälligerweise mathe? hab diese "ferien" über auch 8 klasuren aber man braucht auch ma ne pause oder?  

ach da fällt mir nochwas ein....von den leuten die in Da studiern...bestht da bei jemanden evtl. interesse an den hochschulmeisterschaften in (glaub) dresden dieses jahr teil zu nehmen? ich werd mitfahrn, und mit mehr leuten isses mehr gaudi...sonst muss ich die ganze zeit mit den jungs von der rwth rumhängen


----------



## marc077 (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo HUGO. Ja, auch Mathe noch ein Vordiplom. Leider dann aber auch Brecher wie Masch-dynamik.   

Und wiedermal hatte wir den gleichen Gedanken: Hochschulmeisterschaft bzw. Rennen generell. Hab naemlich wieder richtig Lust darauf bekommen. Ist naemlich schon 7 Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Gefahren bin! Muss mich irgendwie in der Zei bis April auch noch fitmachen. Wie sieht s bei Dir grad aus? Schlapp oder fit?
Uebrigens: schoener Bock. Wieviel Gramm hat er mittlerweile?
Alla dann. Weiter lernen.


----------



## Hugo (16. Februar 2004)

wenn ich das so genau wüsst...laut leichtbaukonfigurator 9,6 oder 9,7....kommt aber noch einiges weg, neue schnellspanner -70, neues schaltwerk/shifter -100, im sommer noch leichtere reifen -150 und irgendwas war noch aber fällt mir net mehr ein...also langfristig will ich auf reelle 9,5 kilo

momentan grad im aufbau...trainier momentan streng nach plan um wieder auf die füsse zu kommen nach der letzten saison

maschinendynamik....na dann lass mich drei ma raten was du studierst  
wenn du noch nach der alten prüfungsordnung schreibst und evtl. 2 oder 3 dann werden wir evtl. sogar zusammen schreiben, mach bachelor und wir werden immer zu den übrig gebliebenen gesetzt die noch nach der alten PO schreiben

wegen hochschulmeisterschaften, ich hab diesen typpi ma angeschrieben der angeblich die biketruppe offiziell betreut oder wie auch immer(jaja sowas gibts, sind zwar hauptsächlich rennradler aber gibt auch biker an der tu) aber von dem bekomm ich jetz schon seit 3 wochen keine antwort...wär schon cool wenn ich da nich allein hin müsst  

wohnst du in Da oder pedelst du, oder anders gefragt, wo kommstn her(das gilt im übrigen für alle die sich für den treff interessiern, um zu klärn wo man sich am besten trifft und vor allem wann)

meine wenigkeit kommt ursprünglich aus aschebersch, fahr tägl. mim auto weil die bahnanbindung so schlecht is...da ich n kombi hab in den das bike problemlos reinpasst binich von daher flexibel


----------



## comand (16. Februar 2004)

...wer brauch schon sowas? tretten muß man schliesslich immer noch selbst. der trainingseffekt bei einem 15km rad ist doch auch viel größer!  

scherz beiseite.... wie sieht es denn mit einem terminvorschlag aus? wann kann wer wo fahren? ich hätte da auch noch einen der mich schon seit monaten nervt, wann wir mal wieder fahren... das wäre hier doch mal die gelegenheit. also nicht groß reden sondern handeln. Ich wäre auf jeden fall für nächste woche! wie paßt es z.b. nächste woche donnerstag? 
treffpunkt am bölle? uhrzeit: so gegen 11uhr?

gruß
comand


----------



## Hugo (17. Februar 2004)

hmmm....prinzipiell hätt ich dagegen nix einzuwenden, physik is diesen donnerstag und tm erst am 1.3, arbeiten müsst ich auch frühestens ab 6(abends)....das problem, ich studier jetz seit 3 semestern in DA aber das böllenfalltor kenn ich nur vom hörnsagen, mit welcher S-bahn linie fährt man da am geschicktesten von sagen wir ma bahnhof oder luisenplatz

soso mit nem 15km rad fährts sich genauso....na da bin ich ma gespannt, is wohl das pendant zu den 7 meilen stiefeln, wie  

ich betreib den leichtbau weniger weil ich mir davon mehr speed verspreche sondern weil ich meinen technischen spieltrieb vbefriedigen muss....deswegen ja auch maschbau


----------



## comand (17. Februar 2004)

...also: du mußt vom Luisenplatz aus einfach die Linie 9 oder Linie 2 nehmen. Diese beiden fahren bis zum Böllenfalltor (steht auch auf der Linie drauf da es die Endstation ist). Wie du siehst, kann man da gar nichts falschen.

ja, ja... das 15km Rad. Hört sich für mich wie Neuware an... aber ich muß nun was gestehen... das war keine Innovation, das war nur ein Tippfehler. ;-)

Alle Fragen geklärt?

Wer würden denn noch mitfahren am Donnerstag den 26.1. 

mir fällt bei der Gelgenheit ein.... ich muß da arbeiten. könnte also erst am nachmittag... *******.. vielleicht doch an einem anderen tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepDownB (17. März 2004)

ich will auch totally retarded


----------



## hyperdrive (5. April 2004)

hallo,

fährt eigentlich jmd. von euch dort mit:

dienstag straße 18.00, 
mittwoch mtb 17.00, 
donnerstag straße 13.30 (eher für ambitionierte); 
jeweils vor dem sports-café  (böllenfalltorstadion)?

gruß pat


----------



## marc077 (5. April 2004)

Ist das vom Hochschulsport organisiert? Hab davon nämlich noch nix gehört geschweige denn gelesen.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## hyperdrive (5. April 2004)

ich habe es im heftchen gelesen, daß manchmal so rumliegt. im audimax gibt es auch eine liste, da müßte es auch drauf stehen. ich war mal vor jahren einmal dabei (mtb), aber seitdem nicht mehr. ich überlege aber, mal wieder reinzuschauen, in der gruppe ist es doch oft nett. 

und ein ibc-da-studententreff wird wohl nix?

gruß p


----------



## marc077 (5. April 2004)

na klar kann das was werden. Klausuren sind ja jetzt fast alle rum. Nur noch Maschinendynamik am 8ten. Dann war s das.
Wird Zeit, dass es gut Wetter gibt. Wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke: da hatte ich mir bei meiner Ostertour zu Hause in Kreuznach Sonnenbrand geholt bei 25 Grad.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## DeepDownB (13. April 2004)

du hübscher du eidenei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc077 (14. April 2004)

benny. wiedermal geistreicher kommentar. hat dein porsche eigentlich jetzt mal endlich staub und schlamm gesehen?  
marc


----------



## marc077 (16. April 2004)

bin gefrustet! hat jemand vielleicht ne mavic crossmax-felge? hatte vorhin ploetzlich nen seitenschlag drin. bei naeherem hinsehen ergab sich jetzt: das teil hat nen riss. jetzt bin ich grad ein bissschen aufgeschmissen.
hilfe!

gruss, marc


----------



## Hugo (18. April 2004)

also....
wegen mtb-treff
am 20.4 is ne diesbezügl. besprechung im besprechungsraum des hochschulstadions.
uhrzeit 19:00Uhr

wegen mittwoch 17:00 das is die sache mim "bikehouse frankenstein" es soll aber noch n extra bikepool geben dessen termin dann am 20. geklärt wird

neben dem bike-pool werden evtl. wochenend-touren sowie die teilnahme an evtl. rennen(insbesondere der hochschulmeisterschaften) besprochen

nähere infos bei markus liebe
[email protected]

ich hoff dass ich jemanden von euch dort sehn werd


----------



## DeepDownB (27. April 2004)

frankenstein rulez


----------



## Hugo (11. Mai 2004)

ma ne frage an die studenten unter euch/uns....wer von lust über pfingsten(entweder do-mo oder fr-di) richtung süden zu düsen und dort dann zu biken?
markus versucht n bus zu organisiern, und wer weiss...vielleicht wirds ja doch gardasee

bedingung is eben ihr müsst studenten sein an der tu oder fh


----------



## phyrexianer (4. Juli 2004)

Wie sieht es denn jetz aus gibt es denn noch so treffen von den Studenten in DA ????

Ich studiere an der TU seit dem letzten Wintersemster. und hab dieses jahr angefangen mit dem Bike zu fahren. suche aber noch gleichgesinnte komme aus der nähe von Bensheim.


----------

